# Mavs Napoleon Dynamite



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

They aired a commercial with an impersonation of Napoleon Dynamite which I thought was a great impersonation. It was talking about about the movie when napoleon combined a tiger and a lion(liger) but instead nowitzki and finley(finowitzki). It's really hilarious, u gotta check it out

http://www.nba.com/media/mavericks/mavsnapoleon.wmv


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice, but why won't the Napoleon Dynamite craze die!!!!! I am officially beaten down by Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

haha thats awesome. its gonna be im my AIM profile


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats freakin hilarious

Go Finowitzki


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

hahahahahha thats ****ing funny as hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOO MAVSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Sweet!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

reat stuff get more of this stuff more often.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (May 1, 2005)

Hey, that's pretty darn cool! Good impression by that kid, he did it very well.


----------

